

Ask HN: what's the highest version number ever seen? - ziodave

I am wondering, what is the highest version number (years used as versions do not apply) ever seen, before the software name is maybe changed?
======
eswat
Unreal Engine 3 started off with a build number of 3376, building ontop of the
previous engine builds (Unreal Tournament came out at build 300).

[http://wiki.beyondunreal.com/Legacy:Unreal_Engine_Versions](http://wiki.beyondunreal.com/Legacy:Unreal_Engine_Versions)

------
J_Darnley
A revision number on almost any software. x264 is 2431, ffmpeg is 62612.

------
asdfs
systemd is first that pops to mind. They're at 212, I think. Though given they
seem to skip any point versions, that may be seen as "cheating".

------
andyhart
Google Chrome? ;)

Isn't it over version 30 now?

~~~
ziodave
Yes, I was thinking about Chrome, it's at 34, and Firefox is following.

It just popped in my mind Terminator (although it's a hardware), like the
T1000 :-)

~~~
andrelaszlo
Since the T1000 is from the future, that's cheating. In the near future Chrome
will be version 10^100 at least.

------
IvyMike
> NVIDIA Display Control Panel Version 335.23

~~~
ziodave
I wonder how they increase the version numbers. A couple of years ago weren't
they around version 6?

------
fsk
MAME 135

